# Looks Like a Flyer Station



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey All,

I have this station that my Uncle had. It looks like a Flyer station, but there are no decals or labels on it, and I can't find it in any Flyer literature. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

My guess is that it is a Flyer "O" gauge accessory. Made in the early to mid 40's. Larry


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Same shape as a 755 talking station, but it's missing a few parts and while the doors and windows are the same location the 755 had a red band around the base walls.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. What is a bit odd, is that the windows and doors are plastic inserts. There is nothing missing except for the chimney, and one of the plastic windows. Looking inside, it only has a light bulb and no evidence of anything missing. I checked the 1938 through 1941 Flyer catalogs and they do not have a station like this one.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Thanks for the replies. What is a bit odd, is that the windows and doors are plastic inserts. There is nothing missing except for the chimney, and one of the plastic windows. Looking inside, it only has a light bulb and no evidence of anything missing. I checked the 1938 through 1941 Flyer catalogs and they do not have a station like this one.


If the doors and windows are plastic inserts it seems to me that dates it in the 50's maybe early 60's. The catalog you'relooking in is way too early.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I thought it should be postwar, but it is not in any Flyer or even Lionel catalog. I cannot find it in any literature. I checked all flyer catalogs from 1938 - 1965, and prewar and postwar Lionel catalogs too.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Flyer never produced a post-war S-Scale station that color, but that doesn't mean someone didn't paint it either. It is my opinion that it is from the pre-war era, possibly O-Scale Flyer. However, I believe if you compare O-Scale and S-Scale Flyer accessories, you will probably find them to be very much the same if not exactly the same, other than colors. If you get the chance, try posting photos of the other sides and bottom.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Here are some more photos. It does not look like it was ever repainted.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I assume that is a Flyer S-Scale station to the left...at least it looks like the same as I have. Obviously there are some distinctive differences. I have seen other brands to have similar characteristics....particularly Marx v. Lionel. I'm wondering if this might be a Marx or other brand. Certainly the construction is pretty similar to the Flyer station. But that hefty bar in the center to support the lamp is not the same as Flyer uses, unless they changed it in later production??


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

I know Skyline made houses using plastic window and door inserts with a tin structure; this station resembles that construction very closely. That would be my guess.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I haven't seen anything like it, I would think it was flyer. I did scan the bay, nothing like it. It doesn't look like marx, Cobler, Lionel, etc. It looks flyer. Maybe Dave is correct. I did go to the greenbergs show today, nothing similar. I couldn't find the cow on track Eaither. Well cheap enough anyway.


----------

